
Ask HN: How do you find advisors? - officialchicken
Background: One of my advisors, an ex-coworker, just doesn&#x27;t have the time to commit to me due to issues with their schedule. Yes, there is a small stock grant with vesting that I&#x27;d offer to any advisor, board or otherwise.<p>I am looking for a new advisor to help me with non-technical issues as I prepare to launch my MVP. I&#x27;m working alone as a solo founder right now and I would like to find someone to spend an hour or two a week with me to discuss business development, strategy, and other high-level topics. And to help keep me motivated before I launch and enter the valley of sorrow.<p>For someone who is interested in esports (SaaS, not a team) it might be a great opportunity. Since it&#x27;s a relatively new field I wouldn&#x27;t expect them to have any direct inside experience or industry contacts, but it&#x27;s certainly a bonus.<p>I feel that the Stripe Atlas and Indiehacker forums are great for general info. Meetups are even worse than Linked-In since I don&#x27;t have to leave my computer to online services. Industry events in the field aren&#x27;t being attended by the type of people with the skills I&#x27;m seeking.<p>Where did you find your advisor? Have you been in this situation? Any suggestions from the HN crowd to avoid wasting my time trying for find someone?
======
ugochiowo
1\. I wrote down what I was looking for in someone for that role, what I
wanted out of the relationship, and how the relationship will benefit/excite
them.

2\. I scoured through LinkedIn and made a list of potential fits and their
strong suits. Then InMailed/Sent connection requests to strongest fits on my
list. I found this method mostly successful...(8/10) accepted and followed
through. Here's what I sent in the request:

"Hi (Redacted)! Very interested in connecting based on your background. Would
love to set up a time to chat about what we're building at Flindel
(www.flindel.com)"

3\. Invited them to coffee (on me) or an intro call to determine mutual fit.

4\. Took it from there.

Don't be shy about cold emailing/reaching out to people. More people are
willing to help than you would think

------
DSVC
If you google esports investors, you can find plenty of people who are
investing in the space, who often are also willing to be advisors. Here is a
list here: [http://deepspacevc.com/who-is-investing-in-esports-
startups/](http://deepspacevc.com/who-is-investing-in-esports-startups/)

~~~
officialchicken
Awesome, thank you. I had googled esports advisor and other terms but never
'esports' \+ 'investor'.

------
glennon
Befriend other startup founders in your area. For non-technical issues, most
new businesses share similar challenges. YC Startup School (
[https://www.startupschool.org](https://www.startupschool.org) ) is a good
opportunity to meet other founders and get advice from YC mentors. No equity
required.

------
ryanmercer
Cold contact people.

While I've never been part of a proper startup where you'd want advisors, I
have reached out to folks in general including those that have successfully
sold startups for large sums of money.

You'll get rejected. A lot. The vast majority just won't reply to you. Do NOT
take this personally.

Some will reply and give you an excuse (real or fake), 'hey, I'm busy with
this or trying to raise funding for something or my dog currently has diabetes
and we're trying to dial in his diet can I get back to you in X amount of
time' and chances are you can go ahead and write them off because in my
experience most aren't interested and just aren't the kind of person to flat
out tell you no. Again, don't take it personally.

Eventually, unless you botch the contact emails, someone is going to reply. Be
cool. Read the email. Read it again. Read it again. Yeah, you read it right.
They replied favorably. BE. COOL. Digest what they said, think out your reply,
type it out and leave it as a draft. Come back to it a half hour later and
read it again, still sound good? Send it.

Keep your initial emails brief. "Hi Mr. Smith, I'm Ryan. I noticed that we had
these similar experiences/both had a passion in the same industry or
field/etc. I'm doing thing and I feel lost about other-thing. I'd really
appreciate if you have any time to point me in the right direction, I can make
myself available at any time to have a quick call or can send you more info
via email. I know you're very busy but I'd appreciate any time you can spare."

You don't have to go after a billionaire or even a multi millionaire. You can
just find someone working in the industry you are trying to do something in
and reach out, you'll probably get better response rates this way and will
likely find just as valuable (if not more so, a lot of successful start-up
founders will claim luck was most of their success). If you go for 'lower-
rung' people you can target people in your city and, ideally, offer to buy
them coffee or dinner if they'd talk to you in person for an hour. You can get
actionable information MUCH QUICKER in person.

>Any suggestions from the HN crowd to avoid wasting my time trying for find
someone?

If you spend 100 hours writing emails, LinkedIn messages and phone calls as
long as one person agrees to a chat, you've not wasted time.

Just remember, these people are probably far more busy than you are. Be
patient, be respectful, accept rejection and move on.

